# Espresso and Tonic



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

One of the finest things for a hot day - no?

A 48g shot of the pulped natural yellow pacamara over a glass of iced (full fat) tonic, fruity, sweet, gloopy, beautiful, cooling.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

On behalf of all the gins out there...

...this is just wrong!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice. There's a whole thread, or two on this topic somewhere.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> On behalf of all the gins out there...
> 
> ...this is just wrong!


Try it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is Indian tonic the same as normal tonic?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Neill said:


> Nice. There's a whole thread, or two on this topic somewhere.


 here


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Is Indian tonic the same as normal tonic?


Indian tonic water was its original name, I believe and shortened to tonic water. Introduced as a medicinal drink to combat malaria.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

mmmmmm....quinine

Actually quinine is exceptionally bitter - hence the ridiculous amount of sugar that goes into tonic water. It also makes you very deaf as I found when being treated for P. falciparum


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I think that you can now buy Mediterranean tonic water as well.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I see no sexy videos in that thread - missing out on a trick there.

This is one of my favourite drinks - My first one was at Relax a couple of weeks ago on Old Street Roundabout - was sold immediately!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> I think that you can now buy Mediterranean tonic water as well.


That's for the Waitrose set.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

That's me









I am particularly fond of their (Fever Tree) Ginger Beer. Gives you a proper burn. 25% off at the moment too.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Just did one with the Foundry Rocko Mountain and had to start laughing maniacally at it. Wow.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Good?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

okay - now that contains two out of the three elements in my current favourite drinks, so I am willing to give it a go on your recommendation!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> That's me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fever Tree is the only tonic to accompany gin.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Good?


Very good - very distinctive flavour (which is great because you don't want "generic coffee flavour with tonic"


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll pick up done tonic on the way home then.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Fever Tree is the only tonic to accompany gin.


Fever tree Ginger beer and spiced rum (preferably Goslings). A Dark and Stormy. A bit of Bermuda heaven


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Had a bit of a thing for Mount Gay rum and tonic at one time - thats a good summer drink


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I did this a few weeks ago and was ridiculed for it. I used espresso, ice cubes and lime flavoured tonic as thats all I had. The thread developed of course

  

  

It is a funny old world


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Looks a bit dark!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

robashton said:


> Looks a bit dark!


I use dark beans...probably Jampit based


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

robashton said:


> Looks a bit dark!


Pffft! Light the touch paper & stand well back...


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> I did this a few weeks ago and was ridiculed for it. I used espresso, ice cubes and lime flavoured tonic as thats all I had. The thread developed of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's always tough work walking the untrodden path.

In my head I reckon that this would taste better with a lighter, fruity bean rather than a darker roast, but to be honest the jury remains out on the whole thing until I have given it a go.

You need to work on your pour dfk. I would be needing a top up on that if served in a pub.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

unmeasured glasses mate....no chance!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just tried one in a 4oz glass. Not sure I liked it but was quite a curious taste so probably have another couple to work it out.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is there a way to make these and not get a foam explosion?

  IMG-20150705-WA0006 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMG-20150705-WA0008 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

maybe: tonic, then espresso, then ice.

Ice has very rough surface so bubbles form much more readily.

Maybe make smoother ice


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I could sand the ice down using progessively higher grit paper.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Be helpful if you could upload a clip of that, jeebsy.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Just tried one in a 4oz glass. Not sure I liked it but was quite a curious taste so probably have another couple to work it out.


IMO the taste of tonic just totally overpowers it. I'm not a fan of the taste of tonic at all, unless it's drowned in gin. I might try again with a very small amount of tonic.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I do ice then tonic, and let it sit so the ice and tonic stop fussing about being put in the same glass.

I pour the espresso over the top gently *after* giving it a good stir in the espresso cup it was poured into. I used to just go straight into the glass with the tonic and ice but the crema floats horribly and it needs mixing in separately. I much prefer to drink the tonic *through* the espresso layer so having the crema mixed in with the espresso before you add it helps with not having to mix it all together.

The mix is in the glass it looks like it's 2/3 tonic and 1/3 espresso, but realistically that's actually 1/3 ice, 1/3 tonic and 1/3 espresso.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

It's a recipe from Italy if I'm not mistaken, called a tonico

i tried one in bottega milanese in Leeds the other day.... Wasn't a big fan unfortunately


----------

